# To handle, or not to handle, that is the question...



## Keith D. (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi all, I was pondering that maybe I don't handle my torts enough. I have hands on daily at least two or three times a day to inspect and make sure they are good to go. I do this with the adults through hatchlings. I guess the question is, is there such thing as to much handling? Can you really over handle a tort? I know with Leo he enjoys the affection of me handling him but if someone else handles him they get wet lol Does ones tort like one person more then another? Let me know of your experiences with all ages of torts and what you think about this topic.


----------



## Blakem (Sep 13, 2015)

If you mean handling as in petting, neck rubs, touching those awesome spurs (on a sulcata), then yes. I think its fine to handle them, especially for the reasons you're doing so. To handle them like children would, not so much, and I feel like you aren't referring to that. Feeling like they're flying isn't so fun, I'd imagine. Although, when I'm transferring my 27 pound sulcata, it's kind of cute that he slowly "air walks". I never do that for entertainment purposes. 

I've found that handling may desensitize the fear of being handled for some. I've only owned a sulcata (3.5 years old now) and a russian tortoise (around 7-10). I believe my russian was WC, and always wanted to get out of my hands as soon as he was in them. I've owned my sulcata since he was 2 inches, so he's much more used to being in my hands.


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm glad my tort is well handled, as when I had to take him to the vet he let the vet examine him and I believe the whole experience in general for him was less stressful than if he wasn't handled much.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 13, 2015)

An interesting thread. 

I used to handle Oli, cuddle him, play around with him. I never felt that his annoyed/bothered him. But when I joined the forum and found out that torts do not like to be cuddled, are not sociable, and so on, I stopped immediately.


----------



## newCH (Sep 13, 2015)

I can see where handing would be benificial especially when they are able to retract into their shell.
When tending to their face/eyes whether it be lettuce face or a possible medical issue, it would be good if they
are used to being handled. 
They do know a difference in people. Sheldon was taken care of by my MIL last year & he was more cautious 
around her. He wasnt staying on his normal schedule since he was hiding more. (she's kind of loud) ~


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Sep 13, 2015)

Whether it's a coincidence or not or I'm misinterperating I don't know, but my tort likes his head to be rubbed, if you do it gently enough he pushes his head up into my finger and appears to like it. He's used to being picked up, and I give him a quick check over. I do it really gently and quietly and he doesn't retract into his shell. But I don't carry him round all the time and handle him all the time, as he's happy to be left alone and do his own thing.

I'm glad I got him used to being handled from the very start tho. Like I said before, it was beneficial when he was poorly and had to go to the vets he didn't seem to find the experience traumatic. Plus he was prescribed a course of antibiotics which I had to administer by injection into into his skin, and he was pretty good bless him.


----------



## wellington (Sep 13, 2015)

Many say not to handle. I so handle a lot. My leopard is very friendly because I handled a lot, touch all legs, head face, kissed head face neck, and if I ever had to take him to a vet, they wouldn't have a problem checking him out.


----------



## MPRC (Sep 13, 2015)

My torts are handled frequently and neither of them are shy about it. The big guy gets put out in the morning and comes in at night so he's handled at least that much and usually more. He will stand up tall for head/neck rubs and gladly takes hand fed treats. Because his previous owners had handled him extensively I was able to treat some sores and wounds when he came to me that would be inaccessible if he were hiding in his shell.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 13, 2015)

i always wash may hands before and after,just in case but Tidgy doesn't mind it at all, as I've handled her almost every day for nearly four years now.
Sometimes, she will even climb into my hand when she wants to get out in the sun and again when she wants to come back in. 
She loves her neck and head rubs but doesn't like her legs being touched. 
She is generally fine with most people touching her head, as long as they move slowly, but only likes to be picked up by wifey or me, anyone else does it and they are treated to a frantic wriggling display.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 15, 2015)

I totally agree with the comments people have made on this thread, particularly how it can be helpful in times of need. I totally support it as long as the person is concerned about the comfort of the animal. Here's a thread I enjoyed. It has some great pics from lots of members...

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/human-touch.112389/


----------



## Loganius (Sep 15, 2015)

How about smaller tortoises? Is it completely out of the question to handle Russians? I would love to get my little guy used to me handling him, but I don't want to stress him out either.


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Sep 17, 2015)

Mine is a Russian he won't let just anyone handle him though, I think he knows me because I'm really gentle and do everything slowly with him. Well actually when I say he "doesn't let" anyone, I mean he will retract into his shell. I don't like to see him do that, so actually it's me who doesn't let most people, not him!!

When I first had him I read up on advice how to handle them. I read that you shouldn't make movements directly over the top of their head (eg. Approaching them from above, instead I approach to the side, so he sees me first and I also say something like "hey" so he has also heard that I am there, so not to startle him). In the wild most of small torts predators come from above as they are so close to the floor, so it's in their instinct to anticipate a threat.

I think to just start off with small things and gradually introduce more. Eg, just talking to the tort, and getting him used to your presence and hearing your movement. Then starting to introduce touch. And signs of possible stress could be things like, retracting into their shell quickly, this makes a noise that some people think is a "hiss", don't be startled it's just the sound of the air coming out as they go into their shell!! Also a lot of wriggling could be stress. Don't persever just put them back, and try again a different time. They should come round eventually 

Wow long reply, sorry for rambling on a bit!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 17, 2015)

tinkerbell1189 said:


> Mine is a Russian he won't let just anyone handle him though, I think he knows me because I'm really gentle and do everything slowly with him. Well actually when I say he "doesn't let" anyone, I mean he will retract into his shell. I don't like to see him do that, so actually it's me who doesn't let most people, not him!!
> 
> When I first had him I read up on advice how to handle them. I read that you shouldn't make movements directly over the top of their head (eg. Approaching them from above, instead I approach to the side, so he sees me first and I also say something like "hey" so he has also heard that I am there, so not to startle him). In the wild most of small torts predators come from above as they are so close to the floor, so it's in their instinct to anticipate a threat.
> 
> ...


All good advice


----------



## Tom (Sep 17, 2015)

I think handling and interaction is fine. It definitely desensitizes them and if that is how people want to enjoy their pets, I think its great. AS LONG AS the animal isn't overly stressed, put in harms way, or kept in inappropriate conditions or locations like the cold floor in a house or snuggling in a human's bed.

Personally, I just handle mine as needed to do whatever I'm doing, and I don't worry about how they feel about it. I just do what I need to do and they all get used to whatever it is. I certainly give them a pet or hand feed a leaf whenever one approaches me, but I don't snuggle with them or sing them lullabies at night or anything. I have to keep my eye on a couple of my male leopards or they will come up behind me and ram my feet or from under me. Territorial little buggers, they are.


----------



## Keith D. (Sep 17, 2015)

Tom said:


> I think handling and interaction is fine. It definitely desensitizes them and if that is how people want to enjoy their pets, I think its great. AS LONG AS the animal isn't overly stressed, put in harms way, or kept in inappropriate conditions or locations like the cold floor in a house or snuggling in a human's bed.
> 
> Personally, I just handle mine as needed to do whatever I'm doing, and I don't worry about how they feel about it. I just do what I need to do and they all get used to whatever it is. I certainly give them a pet or hand feed a leaf whenever one approaches me, but I don't snuggle with them or sing them lullabies at night or anything. I have to keep my eye on a couple of my male leopards or they will come up behind me and ram my feet or from under me. Territorial little buggers, they are.


Lol attack of the leopard tort  that reminds me of a video I saw on you tube where the guy interrupted a pair of aldabras breeding and the male slowly chased him lol it was so funny to watch.


----------



## Loganius (Sep 17, 2015)

This is all great advice. Looks like it's time to familiarize my tortoise with some interaction.


----------



## smwboxer (Oct 16, 2015)

I think it depends on the tortoise. I have some that will come running over to you and enjoy having their shells and/or heads rubbed. Others pretty much want nothing to do with people unless they are delivering the weekly fruit rations.


----------



## Nephelle (Oct 16, 2015)

This is really interesting!

I have only had my RT baby for a few weeks, but I've never had her retract into her shell at any point so far. I don't even know what that would look like! If she gets startled or uneasy she'll duck her head in slightly, but pops it right back out a few moments later. She is CB and has probably been handled for soaks, etc, since the start, so I'm sure that makes a difference.

She does not enjoy being picked up, and I am careful to always be gentle, but as @Tom said above, sometimes you gotta just do what you need to get done! 

I've been trying tiny tortoise head pets, which she tolerates at the most, but it's a start!


----------



## Alaskamike (Oct 16, 2015)

I've had a great variety of " exotic" pets over the years. Animals that one would think we're totally detached from humans; snakes , turtles , fish , lizards , birds , raccoon .... 

One thing they all had in common was the ability to adjust to routine. Almost anything that becomes routine in their environment they adjust to. Even seek out. 

I had a " Oscar " fish for 5 years. He got about 8" long in a 100 gal tank. 
When I would walk past the tank he would come to front and follow me. No one else. But I fed him. He even let me touch his head and seemed to like it. 

Food seems to be a motivator , but even without it routine sets in. My raccoon would jump in my lap and after searching my pockets for a treat would curl up and sleep. Though other family members gave him treats he never slept in any lap but mine. 

Can't guess what goes through an animals mind - but instinct seems to pre-dispose them to routine.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 16, 2015)

I handle Mac when I need to. Every now and again I'll pick him up, rub his head, tell him he's the most handsome tort in the world and then set him on his merry way. My guy isn't shy at all. I've only seen him retract in his shell a few times. I don't cuddle him, or snuggle or any of that.. I leave all that type of lovin for my dogs


----------



## Melissa101 (Oct 21, 2015)

Mine get a little stroke on the head, but they usually use it as an excuse to try and bite me, because as far as they are concerned, fingers mean food is coming!


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 22, 2015)

Melissa101 said:


> Mine get a little stroke on the head, but they usually use it as an excuse to try and bite me, because as far as they are concerned, fingers mean food is coming!


Take care! 

I used to pick up Oli  and cuddle him, and I *never *felt it annoyed him. However, when I joined the forum and read that torts do *NOT *like to be carried/cuddled, I stopped immediately.


----------

